# On the "ask Tom Lowe" subject



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

when the heck are we going to get some pictures and solid release dates? of both the tjets and xtractions.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> when the heck are we going to get some pictures and solid release dates? of both the tjets and xtractions.



Why not (politely) email Tom Lowe direct? His email is on the R2 site for all to see....


dw


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I figured one of his dealers here may have heard something first. i'm sure he won't share pictures with me before someone who buys 10,000 cases from him.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I figured one of his dealers here may have heard something first. i'm sure he won't share pictures with me before someone who buys 10,000 cases from him.


Not so much pictures, but the release dates maybe?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Why not (politely) email Tom Lowe direct? His email is on the R2 site for all to see....
> 
> 
> dw


 this is too funny...

We have had threads to 'Ask Tom' this and that... The last one has gone unanswered and was started 2 1/2 months ago. Round2 has a website that states it 'should' be up and running by January 1st, 2006. So now beside 2 primary methods of communication, we have to 'email him politely' to get an update? 
Deane, are you now a spokesman for Round2?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I did email Tom and asked if there was any dates yet or any pictures, just to tide us over.
his response was.............
soon
not to be an a$$, but we have heard and known "soon" for months now.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I did email Tom and asked if there was any dates yet or any pictures, just to tide us over.
> his response was.............
> soon
> not to be an a$$, but we have heard and known "soon" for months now.


 Were you polite?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

this is the letter copied from my sent mail

Hi Tom,
I was just wondering if there are any solid release dates yet, or, to hold us slot idiots at bay, some pictures.
thanks,
Ed, slotsrus67, sethndaddy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Deane, are you now a spokesman for Round2?


No. But not a bad gig if I could get it!!  

The only reason I made the comments was to point out all the questions and speculaton can be pointed at the guy with all the answers, as he has made his email readily available.

The politness thing is just common sense, but since when do all slot car nuts consistently show an abundance of that? 

I don't understand the gently rising undercurrent of annoyance here, patience really is a virtue. I mean, anyone had contact from the slot guys who make things happen over at LifeLike, Tomy or Mattel?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> The only reason I made the comments was to point out all the questions and speculaton can be pointed at the guy with all the answers, as he has made his email readily available.


 ...and we have an open 'Ask Tom' thread unanswered, and Tom has a website for communication also. Plus Hank has volunteered to be a messenger for him...

...and when someone DOES email Tom the response is 'soon'.


Montoya1 said:


> patience really is a virtue...


 ...and communication is king...


When have you known slot car guys to be an overly virtuous group? Again, we already have Hank to shuttle messages back and forth to Tom, we have an unanswered thread started nearly 3 months ago, and Tom has a website that states it should be operational 3 weeks ago and you pop in here every once in a while and make a statement like 'patience, grasshopper', or 'wait for April for the website'. Gee, don't you think it would be nice to have 'the man' commmunicate these things instead of talking through a couple of messengers??


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm not a spokesperson/messenger for Tom Lowe, I already stated that.

My advice is simply that, my own feelings on how poeple should handle themselves.

I have a lot riding on Round2, so if I can chill so can we all.

Why not ask the guy who started the 'ask Tom' threads what happened to the #2 answers.

Or, as I said, Chill. Spend your set-aside-for-round2 money on summat else!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I'm not a spokesperson/messenger for Tom Lowe...


 if it walks like a duck...



Montoya1 said:


> money on summat else!


 Huh??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

On the one hand, I'd like some info and pics and dates and such. I'm as rabid a slot fan as the next rabid slot fan. 

On the other hand, Tom Lowe doesn't owe me anything. When he releases information, I'll be happy to get it.

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm as rabid a slot fan as the next rabid slot fan.
> 
> 
> --rick


 but are you virtuous?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A chain is only as strong as the weakest link. My $.02 is that the weak link for TL has always been the morons in China that make his stuff.

It'd be nice though if he would relay a message saying something to the effect of "Had to fire the web designer, had to send samples back to China for retooling, etc., etc., etc. . . . "

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Why not ask the guy who started the 'ask Tom' threads what happened to the #2 answers.


Ummm, i'm not sure if i'm hearing you right here? "what happened to the 2 answers" or is this in reference to another post?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Why not ask the guy who started the 'ask Tom' threads what happened to the #2 answers.
> 
> 
> Ummm, i'm not sure if i'm hearing you right here? "what happened to the 2 answers" or is this in reference to another post?


we have two threads, 'Ask Tom Lowe 1' and 'Ask Tom Lowe 2'. Who started those?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> we have two threads, 'Ask Tom Lowe 1' and 'Ask Tom Lowe 2'. Who started those?


 
Hankster started both of those threads in response to our "what-if" wishings and wonderings.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Hankster started both of those threads in response to our "what-if" wishings and wonderings.


Then when not gently prod him to pursue some answers?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Then when not gently prod him to pursue some answers?


 Yes, I'm sure that Hank wants to be 'gently prodded' to get answers from Tom...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Yes, I'm sure that Hank wants to be 'gently prodded' to get answers from Tom...


Every time I post, up you pop. Stop stalking me 

I have just been trying to suggest alternatives to partaking in whinge threads but I'll keep my own council from now on...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Every time I post, up you pop. Stop stalking me


Good one!!


Montoya1 said:


> I have just been trying to suggest alternatives to partaking in whinge threads but I'll keep my own council from now on...


 Deane, it's quite obvious that 'the great unwashed' does not share the same level of communication with Round2 that you do. Attempts by many individuals on this board to either get some responses to the 'Ask Tom' thread, or to actually contact Round2 requesting information have been met with either stonewall silence or cryptic responses such as 'soon'.

Given that, do you REALLY think that 'prodding' Hank or emailing Tom will produce any different results?

The guy has a website. It would be REALLY EASY to just update it with some useful information, don't you think?

For example, since YOU apparently know that the site won't be up and running until April, why isn't an update posted on his site to that effect? Sheeesh...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I agree that there seem few viable ways to get solid info, but any that are suggested (by me or others) are certainly going to have a better chance than starting or joining a whinge-thread. As I said before, whatever we do get is more than we get from any other HO slot car manufacturer.

I also agree thatit would be fairly easy to update the R2 site, but I prefer to think TL is too busy working on designs and whatnot to bother with it. In which case he should appoint a webmaster.

The April thing was just a brief comment I picked up during discussions with TL about my chassis. I don't have much of a relationship with him, I'm hoping in time that will change especially if the chassis goes into production.

My own guess on the wall of silence is, in part at least, that TL does yet know all the answers himself. Rather than tell a soothing lie, he has opted to stay silent.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

All I asked is if anyone heard anything, geez Montoya. didn't seem to me that it was troublesome in asking the question considering this is a "round2/autoworld" subject board.
THE REST OF THIS IS DELEATED, AS I WISH THE WHOLE THREAD WAS NOW, I'LL JUST SIT AND SHUT UP AND READ ON, AND MIND ALL MY POSTS.
GOOD DAY


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> All I asked is if anyone heard anything, geez Montoya. didn't seem to me that it was troublesome in asking the question considering this is a "round2/autoworld" subject board.
> THE REST OF THIS IS DELEATED, AS I WISH THE WHOLE THREAD WAS NOW, I'LL JUST SIT AND SHUT UP AND READ ON, AND MIND ALL MY POSTS.
> GOOD DAY


Hey, Chill. You are not being troublesome. All my responses & suggestions were attempts to help, sorry if they came across any differently. I guess this thread has become over long, we need to just wait and see what occurs.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Right-on, Buddy! I don't mind the wait at all. I still have all of Lennys cool bodies to play with! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I’ve waited better than thirty years for someone to do something (read new/different) with the old Aurora line. 

This “pause” is a walk in the park. 

In my opinion, if anyone can’t wait a month or two for new product development, they should seek medical help or find a new hobby. :freak: 


30 years is a long time…



Cheers..


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

We can all wait as long as it takes... It's just that we were led to beleive things would be happening by Jan. 1st. As a matter of fact R2 website still says Jan. 1st... 

GP


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I myself will be glad if anything happens beyond a recoloring/reboxing of the existing JL cars..........


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

buzzinhornet said:


> We can all wait as long as it takes... It's just that we were led to beleive things would be happening by Jan. 1st. As a matter of fact R2 website still says Jan. 1st...
> 
> GP


That is so true, Buzz-

I was thinking of just about every release JL announced were late- sometimes by several months. 

I think it’s the way of the business. You’re dealing with someone here in the States, relying on a factory in a foreign country making your product, to give you answers. It could be a glitch in communications, an unacceptable prototype, or something of that sort. 

There are numerous reasons that possibly would be the cause of us not getting timely answers. 
Who knows—we may get an answer to this very issue, as well as new product updates.


Let’s just hope…



Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

